# Nylon or Ricepaper?



## zapphire (Jun 30, 2008)

Which one should I get??? They look pretty similar...


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 30, 2008)

nylon! looks so hot if ur tan
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ricepaper if ur lighter.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 30, 2008)

I second Nylon!!


----------



## ZoZo (Jun 30, 2008)

I would say Nylon too.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 30, 2008)

Depends on your skintone.  I am NW43 and I use both, just depends on the effect I want.


----------



## Leilani78 (Jun 30, 2008)

If I am an NC42, which would be better? 
Also is ricepaper warmer than nylon?


----------



## User49 (Jun 30, 2008)

I would say Nylon by a long shot. I love it. It's bright and works well on the inner corner of eyes. If your a make up person and like to wear night time looks in the day. If not and you are more comfortable wearing little make up, I'd go for rice paper. But I bought rice paper and prefer shroom or phloof to it. So I say NYLON


----------



## nunu (Jun 30, 2008)

I have both and love them both!

ricepaper doesn't have the sparkle nylon has so it goes nicely with all es
nylon is amazing too, i wear it with greens and it's an awesome tear duct colour.


----------



## glassy girl (Jun 30, 2008)

There both awesome there both different too so id get both.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 30, 2008)

I prefer Nylon. I swapped Ricepaper away.


----------



## foxyqt (Jul 1, 2008)

tough question! i love them both.. Nylon for highlighting & Ricepaper as an all-over color to give that pearly polished look.. i dont think Ricepaper is good for highlighting because its too 'yellow'


----------



## KikiB (Jul 1, 2008)

Neither, get yourself Crystal Avalanche or Dazzlelight. The texture is WAY better.


----------



## zapphire (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions...I think I might get both!!! I had Nylon a while ago and it fell or something, but I remember loving it....and I was also looking for a non-glittery all over neutral color, so I think Ricepaper will do the trick...

Question....Which neutrals go nicely with ricepaper???


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 1, 2008)

I FREAKING LOOOOVVEE NYLON!! seriously, i think every girl should have this is her makeup bag


----------



## ashleydenise (Jul 2, 2008)

Get them both! I use them differently.. I use Ricepaper as a highlight and Nylon as a main color on my lid.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 2, 2008)

I say Ricepaper.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jul 2, 2008)

Nylon is the first eyeshadow I ever got from MAC and I still love it, I reach for it almost every day.


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 2, 2008)

I would get both


----------



## MadamEghiz (Jun 8, 2012)

I adore ricepaper and it works on my NW20-25 skin really well. I reach for it every day and I even highlight outside the brow with it. Nylon looked kinda scary in the store when I swatched it but if it's so well loved may give than a go too! Any excuse to buy more...


----------

